# FET following successful 1st IVF cycle xx



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Myself and DH have an 8 month old son from our 1st IVF cycle last year, we have 5 frosties and have decided to try for a brother or sister for him next year using our frosties.

I was just wondering if any of you had gone on to have another baby from the same batch of embryos?

Part of me is really excited at the thought of trying for another baby but then I dont think we could be so lucky to have 2 successful ivf cycles?!  That would be like winning the lottery twice over in my eyes  

Thankyou for reading,

Kate xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I am interested to see the responses you get as i have frosties from my 1st successful de cycle and i'd really like another baby - or two - tho pron not till 2014.
How are your embies frozen? Mine are slow frozen not vitrified :-(
here's hoping we both win that lottery
x x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

There was an article in the Daily Mail not long ago a woman had a successful Ivf then had 7 (I think) embryo's frozen I think she had 3 fet's and got pregnant each time she has 5 children in total from 1 fresh cycle    the story only caught my eye as she had treatment at the Liverpool Women's Hewitt Centre which is where I'm being treated.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I felt the same as you ladies and although I did get a BFP, I sadly miscarried.

However, I will add that the frozen embryo's were a lower grade and they had lost cell's in the thawing process.

If your embryo's frozen are good ones then there is no reason why a FET won't work.  My clinc also say that if you have already had a successful pregnancy, then your chances increase.

Good luck ladies.

Stacey
X


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I have a 22mth old son (grade A hatching blast) and put back 2x frosties (grade A blast but not hatching) last week and recently got a bfp 

My clinic increased my % of it working based on a successful preg with my son.. 

I was very doubtful that IvF works twice... But it does xx

Don't give up hope.. Best of luck on your journey xx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww nyc to see this   I have a 9 month old girl from a fet never had fresh due to needing a op. Stright after ec  but I'm just waiting to start my second fet when mother nature arrives lol I also think fet is alot less stress  wishing every1 luck ^pray xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

DP had a failed IVF and then DS2 is from the first FET from the frosties we had from that cycle. I had one of her frozen blasts from the same batch put in last week and I got a BFP yesterday (and today  )


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, thanks for replying!

Mierran- i have no idea how they are frozen? That probably makes me sound really stupid but i didnt even realise there were different methods of freezing? We had them frozen at James Cook in Middlesbrough.

Thanks to everybody else for your success stories, it gives me hope that it can happen!

Good Luck to everybody xxx


----------



## sdl1977 (Aug 30, 2010)

We were ttc for 10 years, we had 2 ectopic pregnancies and I lost both tubes. Our only hope was IVF .IVF #1 BFN, FET#1 - BFN, FET #2 - BFN.
IVF #2 - BFP. We had 2 fresh embryos put back and our beautiful daughter was born 21.12.11. We had 4 frosties from the same batch and decided to get cracking for baby no.2 asap so again we put 2 frosties back... FET#3 - BFP!.. I'm now 19 weeks pregnant with b/g twins due 14th Feb 2013!  ... Good luck everyone, miracles DO happen! xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

SDL1977 what an amazing story...to go through so much heartache to now being a mum to (nearly) 3 babies! Bet you feel like you have to pinch yourself sometimes!  

Thankyou xx


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hello girls

ive benn clinic today about my fet, DD is 2 an half an we have 2 blasts saved from the same cycle gettin very excited readin these posts.  i had both tubes removed then had Ivf. they have said i can have med or fresh cycle, i just wanna do whats best? x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi curlyx, 

I dont know much about FET as ive never done it before but if i was inyour position i think i would choose to go down the medicated route, purely because that way the docs have total control over your body. Thats just my opinion though. I am sure you will decide whats best for you. Good Luck xxx


----------



## sdl1977 (Aug 30, 2010)

I totally agree with Mrs KS, simply because it worked so well for me. It helped me to know exactly what was going to happen and when. I don't trust my body! lol x


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks


got a couple of months to decide am going to try ovulation kits an see how i get on. wen we went clinic for follow up it was a nurse answering my questions an took my blood. thought it would be a consultant to advice me what to do. i just want to do whats best an take no risks    x


curlyx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a huge fan of natural FET, but then I guess that is because it has worked for us twice  . DP hated all the drugs during her IVF cycle and said she felt so much healthier and physically 'ready' for the natural FET. Our clinic are very supportive either way. Their research also shows no difference in success rates. Personally, I have a very regular cycle and monitored my LH surge for 5 months leading up to FET and could see no reason why I would need to stop my natural cycle. Also, I wouldn't worry about getting advise from a nurse rather than a consultant. I have complete faith in the nurses at our clinic and often find them more approachable than the doctors  . Hope your decision becomes clear soon


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, our LO's are nearly the same age! My LG came on 5th Jan following successful 1st ICSI last year and we are having our appt next week at Bham Womens to discuss using our frosties for baby no.2 we are thinking around December I also think we are going to go for a medicated cycle for me personally if it didn't work I would probably blame myself for not taking the drugs, I want to know that if it doesn't work there was literally nothing I could have done differently thats just me though I know everyone is different, 

I know what you mean about wondering if it will work again part of me thinks I can be pregnant I know my body can do it but then the other part thinks no I've used all my luck up getting my most amazing LG! I did read an article the other day though about how they are considering changing the entire way they do IVF/ICSI now to all FET's as there is a higher chance of pregnancy following FET than a fresh cycle as your body has had time to recover from all the hormones/operation etc and I suppose the chances will be higher as they only pick good grade embryos to freeze so I guess more likely to work regardless of FET or fresh? Anyway that article cheered me up and I'm feeling quite positive now appt is next Thurs eeek fingers crossed again! When is your appt? xx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the link to that story :

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2168710/Women-having-fertility-treatment-better-using-frozen-embryo-fresh.html

/links


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Lou La,

Good Luck with your appt on Thurs, keep me posted on how you get on.

We havent made an appt with the consultant yet because my husband goes to Afghan at the end of the month, isnt due back until April time so as soon as he is back we will get the ball rolling and hope to go ahead with our first FET as soon as poss.

If he wasnt going away I would be wanting to go ahead with treatment now!

I read the article, thanks, I do feel quite positive but every time i get that happy ' i could be pregnant again next year feeling' i have to tell myself not to get my hopes up, I just find it hard to believe I could be so lucky! I guess everyone in our situation feels the same 

xx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiya, oh wow that must be so hard for you to be without hubby for that long  I hope the time goes really quickly for you, Thursday was good just a quick meeting with the Dr he said we were ok to start so made a consent meeting for Friday just gone, we signed everything and paid then they told us we can't start until December as they are closed over Christmas it's a right pain as the timing for starting in November would work out ET would be 21st December so Hubby would be at home over Christmas/New Year to look after our little one so I could try and take it easy after ET now it means I'll be just back in work after ET so won't be able to have any time off, I had 2 weeks off after ET last time and I really wanted to do everything the same as last time to feel like if it didn't work this time I couldn't have done anything different IYKWIM? Fingers crossed everything will be ok x


----------



## TCJ71 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Kate

Sorry to jump on this thread but we are in a very similiar situation.  We had our son, Elijah in January 2011 after a successful 1st IVF.  We've just started a medicated FET to try and give him a little brother and sister.  We had 4 embies frozen (3 good and the 4th just OK).  I'm on the pill now and start down regging on 27th Dec.  ET is booked for 18th Jan all being well.

Like you I am finding it hard to believe we can be lucky twice.  I seem to be more worked up this time than I was last time!  Would be good to hear if you have decided whether to go ahead or not yet.

For anyone who has already been through a FET can I please ask, what did you do to prepare for this?  I was really strict with the IVF (no caffeine, no booze, eating really healthily etc etc).  I've stopped any booze now but still have the odd cup of tea (figured as the embryos are already formed it would not hurt until after ET but if anyone has any info. other than that would be great to hear it.

Tracey x


----------



## diamond55 (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone
I'm in a similar position to most of you. We were lucky enough to get a BFP from our 1st IVf and we have 6 frosties waiting for us. 
I know we have been extremely lucky with our journey so far and praying we can hang on to that luck a bit longer. We are starting treatment on Tuesday - I'm so excited!
TCJ - totally get what you mean about being worked up. I was quite chilled through IVF (don't know how) and this time should be easier but I'm nervous and excited and can't think of anything else and we haven't really even got going yet!!
Great to read the thread and get to know you all xx


----------



## TCJ71 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck diamond 55.  
Today is my first day of 4 progynova per day (up from 3 per day).  Was glad to start those as the buserellin gave me a terrible headache.  I thought this FET would be a breeze compared to IVF but it's been worse (unless I am remembering through rose tinted specs)!  Had my first scan and all seemed well.  Second one tomorrow.  It's all getting very real now.  Praying this one works.  We have no frosites left and as I'm now 41 this is our last chance really.        
Would be good to keep in contact as we're so close in our treatments.

Tracey x


----------

